# I know this is probably trivial, but . . .



## mamab (Jun 29, 2007)

It causes problems in my house. My husband hogs the remote control and subjects me to all these war documentaries, or people beating each other up. It's really frustrating. Got suggestions?


----------



## steelcurtain (Aug 25, 2007)

Get a second TV!!!


----------



## SageMother (Jun 28, 2007)

mamab said:


> It causes problems in my house. My husband hogs the remote control and subjects me to all these war documentaries, or people beating each other up. It's really frustrating. Got suggestions?


You can get a second TV or you can subject him to food that you like but he doesn't and use it as a bargaining tool.


----------



## katharina (Jun 29, 2007)

mamab said:


> It causes problems in my house. My husband hogs the remote control and subjects me to all these war documentaries, or people beating each other up. It's really frustrating. Got suggestions?


Another tv sounds like a good solution to me, too... either that or cut off the cable and save fifty bucks a month because you're never able to watch anything good on it. :smthumbup:


----------



## hotpepper1979 (Sep 12, 2007)

I am not prone to belive that anything is trivial. I would evaluate what the reason are for you feeling so upset about something that seems simple enough. I would be willing to bet that there is some unresloved issue that is playing in this situation. It may be that it has more to do with some thing else than having to watch shows that dont interest you. After you evaluate what the cause of the frustration is I would figure out how resolve the issue that is causing it. I think this may help you figure out how to reslove any past resentment and then come up with a solution or compromise. Goodluck!!!


----------



## MrsLV (Jul 3, 2007)

Yes, a 2nd TV so that the two of you could watch shows seperatly when desired would probably solve this issue. I go through this during football season whenever I don't feel like watching the games. I watch them most times b/c I love football, but on certain nights I choose to watch my favorite shows-so I have to use the other TV or he has to use it; it's whoever is watching TV first.


----------



## draconis (Oct 3, 2007)

A second tv worked in our house, and now that the Wife found World of Warcraft a second computer will b needed too.

draconis


----------



## Tag (Dec 1, 2007)

Yeah, that 2nd TV advice was good. Or get a ton of books, if you like reading or surf the net instead. Books and internet provide more healthy entertainment anyway.


----------



## Twineball (Nov 27, 2007)

Are there any shows you like to watch together? One of our favorite things to do is cook up a frozen pizza, open a beer and watch television together. We never watch a show that the other doesn't enjoy. I often refrain from watching some shows because I know my wife wouldn't like it. Maybe you should try to find a program you'll both love, if he's open to it.


----------



## mollyL (Dec 31, 2007)

draconis said:


> A second tv worked in our house, and now that the Wife found World of Warcraft a second computer will b needed too.
> 
> draconis


LOL Draconis! Hope I won't offend you with unasked-for advice, but I'd watch out about your wife and World of Warcraft. Our son-in-law got totally addicted to it and would play all day and night. Our daughter laid out an ultimatum that it was her or WOW.
Sorry if I'm sticking my nose into your business.


----------



## draconis (Oct 3, 2007)

mollyL said:


> LOL Draconis! Hope I won't offend you with unasked-for advice, but I'd watch out about your wife and World of Warcraft. Our son-in-law got totally addicted to it and would play all day and night. Our daughter laid out an ultimatum that it was her or WOW.
> Sorry if I'm sticking my nose into your business.


No it is frustrating at times. She plays about 20-30 hours a week on top of a full time job and college.

BTW yes I do all the housework.

draconis


----------



## sarahdale24 (Feb 3, 2008)

I think the 2nd TV is a good idea. My husband and I did that and we have peace in our house. It helps too that we like nearly the same things. I HATE the show "dirty jobs", but I'll sit through it because he sits through "America's Next Top Model'...its called compromise...its something you learn to do or you dont Good Luck


----------

